# Some better shots



## blitzer (Nov 5, 2007)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Casselx (Nov 17, 2012)

Is that a Forester at the bottom part?


----------



## Chiz Nastyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice!! Wheres this at?


----------

